
Tip: make Slack less stressful by changing theme so alerts are green not red - fbdjskajxb
There are other themes under settings -&gt; sidebar.
======
BjoernKW
This brings about an interesting question about signalling in different
cultures. In the Western world 'green' generally means 'up' or 'positive'
whereas 'red' signifies 'down' or 'negative'. In many Asian cultures, China in
particular, it's the other way round.

Therefore it's quite funny when Western media talk about stock market declines
in China and in that context regularly display stock photos that show all
stocks in the red.

I'm not sure if this applies to notifications, too ('green' meaning 'positive'
and 'red' meaning 'negative' or 'urgent') but it's certainly something to keep
in mind when designing an application that's intended to be used by people
from different cultures.

------
bradknowles
Color = Standards => [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

